# K-pop sucks. Cheap, tacky, corrupt, evil.



## vincet

I just discovered this site and noticed there was an old posting about K-pop. I wanted to tell you the truth about it. :boogie

First of all, K-pop has FAILED in the USA. :yes

The Wonder Girls have released three songs and they went nowhere. 2NE1 has tried to crack the market and they failed. Rania failed. Girls Generation had a giant billboard in Times Square and THEY failed.

Right now in order to try to make megabucks in America, these Korean companies are BEGGING and PAYING American producers and songwriters to gain access to the charts. And it's not working. The performers SUCK.

Recently, in fact, the Korean pop group Girls Generation was on the Letterman Show. Ok, it's true they were on the last
5 minutes and Bill Murray was actually yawning while looking at this boring group.

But::::::::::::
.
Doesn't CBS know anything about these (corrupt) Korean companies? :um

Please google "SM Entertainment and slave contracts." Or "SM Entertainment payola". These K-pop companies are unbelievably corrupt and treat their preformers worse than cattle.

Every Asian knows that many of these companies are thoroughly disreputable.

There are rumors in Asia that Korean performers must sleep with executives etc. to get into groups.

Dave, why didn't you please ask these performers whether they were forced to sign slave contracts. Other performers for SM Entertainment had to......

One of the most famous bands was Super Junior from SM - one Chinese member left the group and escaped to China to avoid a long
term slave contract in which he received little money and through which he was overworked.

SM is not the only bad Korean company. In 2010 Korea was rocked by the Wonder Girls scandal.

Please google: "Korea Herald Wonder Girls Mistreated" or "Korea Herald JYP admits Wonder Girls lack insurance".

In fact, here are the links:

http://www.koreaherald.com/entertainment/Detail.jsp?newsMLId=20100511000742

http://www.koreaherald.com/entertainment/Detail.jsp?newsMLId=20100512000682

Two of these girls dropped out of high school to live without health insurance in illegal rooms in New York (which the city of NY ultimately shut down because they were dangerous to human life). One left the group (probably due to emotional problems due to her stay in the US) and was 
replaced by another girl who dropped out of high school.

If you do a search engine search of: JYP admits Wonder Girls lack insurance, you'll see they entered the country illegally. Why aren't they in jail?

They lied to enter the country and violated visa laws by working here while pretending to be students. Hello Homeland Security - you are not upset by this?

Basically many of these K-pop companies are completely lawless. I think it is wrong to promote any of them in the USA.

Yet it looks as if Nick Cannon and the Jonas Brothers are doing this to try to make money. Don't they have any ethics?

Let these entertainment companies clean up their act if they want to make it in America. :yes

People do not buy clothing from sweatshops - they should not buy K-pop from companies that are so bad to their performers.

CBS, Cannon and The Jonas Brothers are promoting a type of sweatshop by featuring SM performers CBS.

Spread the word! K-pop SUCKS! :clap


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Congrats on your first post


----------



## Matomi

I like some K-Pop; it's rather catchy.


----------



## vincet

*well*

let me please play devil's advocate and say that I heard many of the songs are plagiarized from other cathcy songs.    Plagiarism in K-pop is rampant.


----------



## Matomi

vincet said:


> let me please play devil's advocate and say that I heard many of the songs are plagiarized from other cathcy songs.    Plagiarism in K-pop is rampant.


Out of curiousity, do you have SA or something similiar? or did you make an account just to post this "delightful" thread about K-Pop?


----------



## xTKsaucex

only have this to post;






No more fanta! ****! The loony bull****﻿ ! - best lyric


----------



## Kris10

I had no idea that K-pop was even known here...:sus


----------



## 50piecesteve

what the **** is K pop??


----------



## Kris10

50piecesteve said:


> what the **** is K pop??


Korean pop music.


----------



## Don Gio

I don't give a flying **** about k-pop,but i love me some K-girls!!!


----------



## crystaltears

I thought you were going to talk about why the music sucks.

Anyway I prefer listening to lesser known bands/singers.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

50piecesteve:1059873450 said:


> what the **** is K pop??


Haha that's what I was thinking too


----------



## GD8

50piecesteve said:


> what the **** is K pop??


bad music that weeaboos like


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I liked kpop once. :b
Don't you dare laugh at me.

I grew out of it. What I liked I only half-liked anyway. The girls are attractive, but that's about it. The music is usually really terrible (to me, anyway). Too much cultural difference for me to understand it.


----------



## Matomi

GD8 said:


> bad music that weeaboos like


Stupid comment is stupid.


----------



## GD8

Matomi said:


> Stupid comment is stupid.


lol why am I not surprised that this is coming from a guy with an anime avatar?


----------



## Winds

I like BoA, and that is pretty much where my K/J Pop music library begins and ends.


----------



## kiirby

Glad to see this thread provoked such passionate debate about the human rights violations in the K-Pop industry.


----------



## VendettaSone

It does suck now, but it didn't a decade ago.


----------



## Overdrive

It's fake, poor and lifeless...
A piece of wood would sounds better.


----------



## Mc Borg

I don't know if GD&TOP qualifies (probably more hip-hop?) but I love it.


----------



## Pongowaffle

My only thought with K-pop music and culture in general is that it is just trying to model after the Western pop culture. To native Korean market I could see it being their stable. But to western markets, it's nothing but just what Western countries did with the pop scene back in the 90s and early 2000s. This is why when a few Korean artists try to tap into the Western markets, they failed. Because they are just something that was already long deemed obsolete and watered down to western markets, and they are singing with heavy Korean accents in their English language songs. BOA was a good example. When she tried tapping into the U.S market, most listeners just see her as another Britney Spears but with a korean accent. And by then the Britney Spears esque pop genre was so in the 90s. 

Psy was an exception however and become a major hit in foreign countries because he was different. Gangnam Style kind of gave the flash mob mentality, which was a big thing in the Western countries at the time and this was the stereoptype western countries sees of foreign asian countries. Quirky, corny, cheesy flash mob esque shenanigans. And Psy's hit fits right into it. Back in the days, Macarena and Who Let The Dogs out were similar examples.


----------

